# Reducing Noise Floor on Kliche Mini



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 15, 2022)

My recent Kliche Mini has a higher noise floor than I'd like.  It's definitely not bad, but the noise/hiss/hum is there, starting from about 10 o'clock.  Which components would likely be the main culprit of noise?  I know it's likely a combination of components, but without replacing/rebuilding the whole board, would, for example replacing all the electro caps with high-end audio grade caps likely make a significant difference?  Or source a different charge pump, etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## nkt$275 (Feb 15, 2022)

I am new so take my response with at a grain of salt … the size of Utah !
I would start by running your Kliche off a battery.
Your noise could be a dirty power supply.


----------



## jesuscrisp (Feb 16, 2022)

Is your enclosure grounded? Can you post pictures of what parts you're using exactly?


----------

